# Co2 Splitter?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I already have a needle valve (fabco) sitting around and I was wondering rather than buying one of those CO2 splitters that come with needle valves, can't I just buy a cheap splitter at like Home Depot and attack my leftover needle valves to it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, you can. Just make sure you have a needle valve for each split.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, you can. Just make sure you have a needle valve for each split.


sounds good, thanks


----------

